# RIP Sweet Baby Max



## NicoleJasien (Aug 21, 2010)

:cry4:We lost max about 2 weeks ago due to a horrible accident. He was only 6 months old, but we loved him so much. We have been staying in a RV until out house is ready (we are actually moving in tomorrow). Early in the summer we had a litter of kittens who Max adored! One of them accidentally got under a cabinet and unplugged the power converter. We were gone all day and the high temp was 105 that day. Poor baby Max could not handle the heat. I miss his sweet little face everyday. :rip:


----------



## Yield (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh no ): I'm so sorry.
Binky free Max :rainbow::dutch


----------



## cheryl (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss...what a handsome boy he was..


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry, losing bunnies is so heartbreaking


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 21, 2010)

we're so sorry for you loss. Binky free little man.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Aug 21, 2010)

Binky free Max.


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13 (Aug 21, 2010)

So sorry about Max.  :dutch

ray: You are in my thoughts and prayers :hearts


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am so sorry, what a cute bunny.


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 24, 2010)

Binky free Max.:dutchink iris::rip::in tears:


----------

